# Yamaha YS1028J Battery Dead?



## Bayman0625

I went out this weekend to get my snowblower ready for another NL winter season but it will not start. No cranking the oil light is not coming on in the control panel so I am assuming the battery is dead. Anyone have any specifics on the battery? Size? What charger have you used to charge yours in the past? What setting was the charge on? Thinking I will have to go buy a charger at Canadian Tire this evening because I don't want to leave it too long before I get it working again.


----------



## Lunta

Bayman0625 said:


> What charger have you used to charge yours in the past?



https://www.ctek.com/products/vehicle/xs-0-8






Bayman0625 said:


> What setting was the charge on?



I just attached the cables to the battery, plugged the charger in and left it to it. I had it running maybe 4 times since last snow season, for 3 days at a time.


Battery was full of life when I fired it up a few weeks ago.


----------



## Coby7

Did you try pull starting it? Leave it run for 15 minutes and see? I use battery tenders on all my seasonal stuff. It's not the money it saves that's important it's no aggravation each time you come to fire up your machine. I have 4 or 5 of these hanging around my garage. Lawn tractor battery is 10 years old or more still good, although I expect it's coming at the end of it's life, they don't normally last that long.










A battery charger is only good for charging a battery unless it has a battery tender option. These tenders are cheap on line from different sellers and most have de-sulfating circuits. Between $20-$40

Even though mine is a 624 it probably uses the same battery as the 1028. 

Battery type YTX14-BS
Battery capacity 12Volt, 12Ah

# should be on the old battery if you killed it.

Here is the one I like, it has 2 types of quick disconnect.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Ch...2V-1-5A-Car-Automatic-Motorcycle/132549590036


----------



## leonz

There is no recoil start on the 1028 and 13332. :^((


----------



## Coby7

I did not know that!!!!! Learn new stuff everyday, maybe one more reason to get the 624...


----------



## leonz

Send some of that famous cold weather and high winds down here to get rid of the clouds and rain and make the roads dry off to keep the temperature near zero Coby7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want this liquid snow crap to disappear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Roc

I just picked up a NOCO G15000 which has a battery recovery mode. It’s a smart charger and one of the best you can buy on the market.

As mentioned above it is not a maintainer but they offer them as well including various adaptors for all things battery related. I plan on grabbing a maintainer for my truck. Also available at Cambodian Tire.

Worth the $ but if the battery is dead a maintainer won’t fix your problem. It may be possible to recover the battery but small engine batteries are pretty economical unless you are buying AGM.


----------



## JamesReady

Canadian Tire just had a sale on Tenders....from $45 down to $35... I'm like Cody and have 1 on the Goldwing/lawn tractor/wifes car. and now one on mt new YS624...


These tenders are great...…. Don't use a charger or it will boil it dry if you leave it on too long.

Good luck

I'm with you also, Leonz, I'm sick of the rain and sloppy snow......


----------



## Freezn

For battery tender / trickle charger I have the Genius G7200. Leave it attached to my Mustang all winter for a trickle charge. It's one of the newer "Smart Chargers", so it keeps the battery in a fully charged state without overcharging the battery. Car starts right up each spring. Charges 12v or 24v batteries. 


https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-G7200-UltraSafe-Battery-Charger/dp/B004LWTHP2/ref=asc_df_B004LWTHP2/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198098764513&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8995828775639430866&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9002075&hvtargid=pla-383577409904&psc=1


----------



## Snoopy

Bayman0625 said:


> I went out this weekend to get my snowblower ready for another NL winter season but it will not start. No cranking the oil light is not coming on in the control panel so I am assuming the battery is dead. Anyone have any specifics on the battery? Size? What charger have you used to charge yours in the past? What setting was the charge on? Thinking I will have to go buy a charger at Canadian Tire this evening because I don't want to leave it too long before I get it working again.



Hello Fellow Bayman... 
I had the same issue a couple few years ago.. The battery looses charge over the summer months.... Just put it on a battery tender for a few days and that will resurrect it - in most cases. These battery tenders are about $25- 30 at Canadian Tire, or any hardware store... And well worth the $.

When this issue occurred with me a couple of years ago, the Yamaha dealer told me to order and new battery and I did, from Honda One, as Yamaha would take 4 - 6 weeks to get it ordered. Anyway, a comparable battery cost me about $250.. Long story short --- I took the old battery home and put it on charge for several days and it worked. Still using it today, 3 yrs later. Just be sure to put it on the battery tender when the winter is over and it will be fine.


----------



## Gary vK

When I was looking a couple of years ago, Yamaha was over 6 weeks delivery, so tried to cross reference it at NAPA. Came close with matching size and amp hours with a Toyota Yaris battery. Got the old battery resurrected with a 10/30/100A old battery charger. Still going strong.


----------



## GregNL

Guys, next time you need a battery go to Canadian Energy on 1289A Kenmount Road, they have a battery that will fit just about anything and it shouldn't cost you anywhere near what the dealer or otherwise is charging. Canadian Energy is a battery dealer/supplier/manufacture and pass the savings directly to you. I purchase from them multiple times a year for work.


----------

